# ASA first day scores are up.....



## alligood729 (Feb 6, 2010)

First day scores are up on the ASA site!!! www.asaarchery.com Notably, Miss Kailey is of course on top, tied with another young lady at 3 down for the day. Mr Shawn Blackburn is on top of the Open A class, tear'em up Shawn!!! Several others from the North and Middle Ga area are in the top ten of their respective classes....Hunter Thomas from Covington is in 2nd place in his first ASA event...Danny Lockhart is close behind in 4th. Blake Clifton, I believe is in 3rd in his class....shoot, I can't remember all of them. Looks to me like Ga is well represented!!!!!

Of course, Levi Morgan is on top of the Open Pro class.....no surprise there. 

Good luck ladies and guys!!!!! Bring some bling back to Ga!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 7, 2010)

Did a little more looking last night, saw that Blake Burger was in second in Semi-Pro, and Ms Margie is pulling a top ten in Womens Pro. If you see some of your group I missed, post them up!!!


----------



## Big John (Feb 7, 2010)

*Here is a pic*

Pic


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 7, 2010)

You go girl!!!!!


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 7, 2010)

All scores are up now! Congrats to Kailey, 2nd place,  Hunter Thomas, 2nd place!!! Corey Bryant 4th in Open A!!! Shawn Blackburn a top ten in Open A!!!! Several more top tens, Ga very well represented!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 7, 2010)

Shot 15 down on the unknown and 3 down on the known.  Pretty happy with the way I shot, lots of room for improvment.  Really enjoyed shooting open c.  Ended up 56th place out of 105.


----------



## hound dog (Feb 7, 2010)

Well it was not the best time I had a lot on my mine. I made the best of it and thanks to all my good friend for being there for me and that is all of that. I shot 4 down on the 1st day and for the 2nd day I was dropping 4in low on every shot after i was 12 to 14 down I fix the problem and came back strong ended up 4 down for the day so 8 down for the weekend. 

Congratulations to all the top winners.


----------



## BowanaLee (Feb 7, 2010)

Great going everyone !!!!! 

Dang, 2 guys in bow novice shot 17 12's.


----------



## Hunter Thomas (Feb 7, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> All scores are up now! Congrats to Kailey, 2nd place,  Hunter Thomas, 2nd place!!! Corey Bryant 4th in Open A!!! Shawn Blackburn a top ten in Open A!!!! Several more top tens, Ga very well represented!!!


 Thanks Alligood.


----------



## dgmeadows (Feb 7, 2010)

*That's my girl....*



Big John said:


> Pic




Ciara stepped it up and shot her highest score ever - 198 and at the ASA !!!  She took second - only 4 points down from the winner.

Maecy did well in her first ASA shoot and took 4th in Jr. Eagle.

As for Dad... well, I did make top 10 in the Simms !  Otherwise, not so good, I won't bore ya'll with the details or whining, but I did get to shoot with Robert Sowell in his first Open C event and had a good time.

I was so proud of my girls I couldn't stay ill with my performance for very long.  I think Ciara is finally starting to get a little competitive fire going.


----------



## fatboy BA (Feb 8, 2010)

*asa*



Hunter Thomas said:


> Thanks Alligood.



Good shooting Hunter.


----------



## fatboy BA (Feb 8, 2010)

Good shooting to all the guys that went to Florida and congrats to everyone,Kailey, Hunter, Shawn ,Cory, Scott, Heck of a showing guys and gals


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 8, 2010)

bowanna said:


> Great going everyone !!!!!
> 
> Dang, 2 guys in bow novice shot 17 12's.



Two years ago, there was a young man who shot 18 twelves... but 6 of them weren't 12's, they were 14's... Actually, there were 2 young men that shot 18 12's, and one that shot 20 12's.......somebody just had more 14's and less 8's....


----------



## Katera73 (Feb 8, 2010)

Matthew Jonhson "trykon7" came in 5th in open A. And Mitchel Irvin came in 14th pro they are north ga. shooters.


----------



## oldgeez (Feb 8, 2010)

well, how leon's boys, jonathan and travis clark???  they kicked some serious butt!!!


----------



## Big John (Feb 8, 2010)

alligood729 said:


> Two years ago, there was a young man who shot 18 twelves... but 6 of them weren't 12's, they were 14's... Actually, there were 2 young men that shot 18 12's, and one that shot 20 12's.......somebody just had more 14's and less 8's....



One of them may have been young BUT the other IS and WAS an OLD MAN!!!


----------



## 12ptsteve (Feb 8, 2010)

i would like to thank kailey, blake and hunter for helping me put team 12 point in the finals in the new dair indoor shoot off. we won the shootoff with 2 perfect rounds. and kailey finished it off for us in a sudden death, 15 second shootoff closest to the center of the twelve win for the championship........ thanks guys it was a lot of fun.


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 9, 2010)

Big John said:


> One of them may have been young BUT the other IS and WAS an OLD MAN!!!



I may be, but on that day I whooped them young'uns behinds.....


----------



## alligood729 (Feb 9, 2010)

12ptsteve said:


> i would like to thank kailey, blake and hunter for helping me put team 12 point in the finals in the new dair indoor shoot off. we won the shootoff with 2 perfect rounds. and kailey finished it off for us in a sudden death, 15 second shootoff closest to the center of the twelve win for the championship........ thanks guys it was a lot of fun.



Some nice shooting Steve and crowd! Congratulations to all the Ga shooters that made the trip....see you in Columbus!!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Feb 9, 2010)

Can't wait David.


----------



## Headhunter68 (Feb 11, 2010)

Great job Ga guys and gals


----------

